# Milan: mistero socio. Li non ha ancora deciso.



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.

Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.

Yonghong Li è indeciso. Ci sono due americani (uno portato da Goldman Sachs) ed un malese. Li deve decidere a breve. Elliott è pronto a subentrare. Scaroni, dopo il CDA, non sembrava affatto di buon umore.

TMW: nel CDA NON si è parlato del nuovo socio e nella giornata di oggi non si saranno comunicazioni in merito. Fassone non parlerà.

Suma: "Cda veloce, approvati tutti i punti all'Odg tra cui budget 2018-19. Clima sereno, tutto secondo le previsioni".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Yonghong Li è indeciso. Ci sono due americani (uno portato da Goldman Sachs) ed un malese. Li deve decidere a breve. Elliott è pronto a subentrare. Scaroni, dopo il CDA, non sembrava affatto di buon umore.
> 
> ...



Elliott is the way.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Yonghong Li è indeciso. Ci sono due americani (uno portato da Goldman Sachs) ed un malese. Li deve decidere a breve. Elliott è pronto a subentrare. Scaroni, dopo il CDA, non sembrava affatto di buon umore.
> 
> ...


la casa di vetro cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Yonghong Li è indeciso. Ci sono due americani (uno portato da Goldman Sachs) ed un malese. Li deve decidere a breve. Elliott è pronto a subentrare. Scaroni, dopo il CDA, non sembrava affatto di buon umore.
> 
> ...



Se non esce nulla neanche oggi inizio ad incavolarmi seriamente


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2018)

e il teatrino continua


----------



## Goro (15 Giugno 2018)

Fassone ridicolo


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Yonghong Li è indeciso. *Ci sono due americani (uno portato da Goldman Sachs) ed un malese*. Li deve decidere a breve. Elliott è pronto a subentrare. Scaroni, dopo il CDA, non sembrava affatto di buon umore.




Ci sono due americani ed un malese..... sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta. Vedremo se farà ridere o piangere


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

Un disastro.
Direi che ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole ma i fatti sono chiarissimi.
Come similitudini con la "vecchia" proprietà 
Gustiamoci la sentenza di Nyon..


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Bah.

Il loro cavallo di battaglia non era la trasparenza?


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2018)

Farina 2.0 is coming.
Mi trattengo dal dire altro fino alla sentenza della UEFA.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Yonghong Li è indeciso. Ci sono due americani (uno portato da Goldman Sachs) ed un malese. Li deve decidere a breve. Elliott è pronto a subentrare. Scaroni, dopo il CDA, non sembrava affatto di buon umore.
> 
> ...


Vediamo..
Teniamo calmi i tifosi..e ci sono anche scuse per non fare mercato ovviamente ed anche altre scuse per "coprire" eventualmente un'altra stagione mediocre.

Si tira avanti fino ad ottobre e poi si vedrà.


----------



## davidelynch (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bah.
> 
> Il loro cavallo di battaglia non era la trasparenza?



Appunto stanno riuscendo nella gigantesca impresa di fare ancora più schifo delle melme precedenti.


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

45 minuti per il CDA più importante da quando abbiamo come proprietario Li, è una presa in giro.
Abbiate pazienza, 
ma come fa a durare così poco un consiglio di amministrazione alla vigilia di una decisione storica per il nostro club e in piena bufera mediatica su quale sarà il futuro e la prospettiva del Milan ?

Qui, qualcosa puzza... o come sostiene qualcuno, è tutto un grande bluff per tener buono l'ambiente lasciandolo in un clima di stand-by, oppure è già tutto fatto.

Ma ribadisco, 
45 minuti non si può dai... non è possibile.


----------



## Goro (15 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> 45 minuti per il CDA più importante da quando abbiamo come proprietario Li, è una presa in giro.
> Abbiate pazienza,
> ma come fa a durare così poco un consiglio di amministrazione alla vigilia di una decisione storica per il nostro club e in piena bufera mediatica su quale sarà il futuro e la prospettiva del Milan ?
> 
> ...



Dalle parole di Scaroni direi che si sta ripetendo la situazione Galatioto... Ci sono degli americani seri ma Lì e Fassone spingeranno "senza motivo" per la traballante parte malese


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Con delle trattative riservate in corso e non ancora concluse mi sembra normale che non abbiano detto nulla.
Sono i giornali ad aver creato l'attesa su questo cda.

Diverso è il discorso per la Uefa, lì qualche novità dovranno portarla se vogliono sperare di ammorbidirli.


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...




Faxone tira la volata a Yogurt facendo di tutto per allungare i tempi e attendere soldi dalla cina.
Elliott con il suo (suoi) potenziali soci ha la piva nel sacco.
Risultato: europa addio, mercato a debito x quest'anno. 

Ragazzi se continua così, io a sansiro ci sarò sempre ma la gioia non posso mica costringerla a restare...


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Con delle trattative riservate in corso e non ancora concluse mi sembra normale che non abbiano detto nulla.
> Sono i giornali ad aver creato l'attesa su questo cda.
> 
> Diverso è il discorso per la Uefa, lì qualche novità dovranno portarla se vogliono sperare di ammorbidirli.



Magari mi sbaglio io, 
ma se hai delle trattative in corso per la cessione di quote della società, non puoi parlarne nel consiglio di amministrazione?
Non vuoi informare i consiglieri di quanto sta accadendo?
Ok i media, devono starne fuori, ma il cda non dovrebbe essere messo a conoscenza ?

Mi sembra strano che la proprietà si muova con libero arbitrio senza riferire in cda...

ripeto, magari mi sbaglio io


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...





Black ha scritto:


> Ci sono due americani ed un malese..... sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta. Vedremo se farà ridere o piangere



Ho pensato la stessa cosa  E poi si dice che non siamo una barzelletta...

#Trasparenza


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Ci sono due americani ed un malese..... sembra l'inizio di una barzelletta. Vedremo se farà ridere o piangere



Piangere noi, ridere tutti gli altri.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Vediamo che succede, ma se la Uefa poi ci bastona non ci lamentiamo troppo.

Hanno fatto di tutto per darci più tempo possibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Scaroni era nero. "Chiedete all'amministratore Delegato".....mamma mia.
Arriveremo a maledire il giorno in cui si è insediato Fessone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede, ma se la Uefa poi ci bastona non ci lamentiamo troppo.
> 
> Hanno fatto di tutto per darci più tempo possibile.



Esatto, hanno la possibilità di salvarsi in corner ma continuano a tirarla lunga.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Scaroni era nero. "Chiedete all'amministratore Delegato".....mamma mia.
> Arriveremo a maledire il giorno in cui si è insediato Fessone.



Chiaramente l'AD appoggia il temporeggiare di Li per conservare il posto suo e del compare. Gli americani potrebbero fare piazza pulita della dirigenza e quindi non sia mai accettare il socio più solido.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bah.
> 
> Il loro cavallo di battaglia non era la trasparenza?



già la famosa trasparenza. Eppure nessuna risposta a Report, NYT e compagnia. Niente di niente sul CDA e quello che sta realmente succedendo. Come mai Scaroni incavolato nero? Fessone la sta combinando grossa. La famosa trasparenza è già andata a farsi benedire.


----------



## Giek (15 Giugno 2018)

Aspetto di sentire cosa dirà Fassone quando la UEFA ci stangherà...


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> già la famosa trasparenza. Eppure nessuna risposta a Report, NYT e compagnia. Niente di niente sul CDA e quello che sta realmente succedendo. Come mai Scaroni incavolato nero? Fessone la sta combinando grossa. La famosa trasparenza è già andata a farsi benedire.



Credo che non sapremo mai che cosa di sia detto nel CdA, 
se i membri non vogliono far uscire una notizia, non esce. 
Non è obbligatorio comunicare di cosa si è parlato, c'è un ordine del giorno e quello sicuramente deve essere discusso, ma poi, puoi introdurre altri argomenti.

Quindi, 
che che ne dicano i media, 
ciò che si è detto li dentro noi non lo sapremo mai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2018)

Come volevasi dimostrare. È dai tempi di Mister Bee che noi tifosi non possiamo avere garanzie sulla nostra proprietà e per chissà quanto tempo ancora andrà avanti questa situazione.


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Con delle trattative riservate in corso e non ancora concluse mi sembra normale che non abbiano detto nulla.
> Sono i giornali ad aver creato l'attesa su questo cda.
> 
> Diverso è il discorso per la Uefa, lì qualche novità dovranno portarla se vogliono sperare di ammorbidirli.



Ma infatti avevano già detto chiaro e tondo che il cda di oggi era solo x la pre chiusura di bilancio e x ratificare l'aumento di capitale di Li. chi si aspettava qualcosa d'altro dal Cda di oggi ha sbagliato a capire lui.


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> già la famosa trasparenza. Eppure nessuna risposta a Report, NYT e compagnia. Niente di niente sul CDA e quello che sta realmente succedendo. Come mai Scaroni incavolato nero? Fessone la sta combinando grossa. La famosa trasparenza è già andata a farsi benedire.



Parole sante....


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti avevano già detto chiaro e tondo che il cda di oggi era solo x la pre chiusura di bilancio e x ratificare l'aumento di capitale di Li. chi si aspettava qualcosa d'altro dal Cda di oggi ha sbagliato a capire lui.



E fino a li formalmente potresti avere ragione. Ma a te pare normale che un CDA non rilasci nessuna dichiarazione in merito ? Una C di conferenza stampa ???? 

La pazienza è finita !


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2018)

si sapeva da giorni
complimenti Fassone. complimenti


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto, hanno la possibilità di salvarsi in corner ma continuano a tirarla lunga.



esatto


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Giugno 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> esatto



Comunque spocchioso anche Suma


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti avevano già detto chiaro e tondo che il cda di oggi era solo x la pre chiusura di bilancio e x ratificare l'aumento di capitale di Li. chi si aspettava qualcosa d'altro dal Cda di oggi ha sbagliato a capire lui.



al di là della questione socio, nessuna dichiarazione della società in merito alla nostra situazione. Tra una settimana si presentano in Uefa, e nemmeno una che sia una dichiarazione in merito? ma sono seri? ma dov'è finita la trasparenza di cui tanto si inorgoglivano? dov'è finita la chiarezza con i tifosi? la verità è che quando hai 200 mln di motivi per fare lo spavaldo, va tutto bene e viva la trasparenza, quando invece sei con le pezze al ..... e le stai combinando di tutte i colori, addio trasparenza. L'incoerenza sia comunicativa che di azione della società è davvero imbarazzante. Io non dico che devono annunciare a furor di popolo il nome del socio, ma quantomeno far capire se c'è veramente questa volontà, se ci sono trattative, ecc ecc, invece nulla, nulla cosmico. E sai perché questo?


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2018)

Sono uguali allo schifo che c'era prima questi.
Uguali.


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E fino a li formalmente potresti avere ragione. Ma a te pare normale che un CDA non rilasci nessuna dichiarazione in merito ? Una C di conferenza stampa ????
> 
> La pazienza è finita !



Ma era un normale cda. se presentava Fassone a dire Li ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale e abbiamo fatto la pre chiusura cosa si sarebbe detto qui?


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> al di là della questione socio, nessuna dichiarazione della società in merito alla nostra situazione. Tra una settimana si presentano in Uefa, e nemmeno una che sia una dichiarazione in merito? ma sono seri? ma dov'è finita la trasparenza di cui tanto si inorgoglivano? dov'è finita la chiarezza con i tifosi? la verità è che quando hai 200 mln di motivi per fare lo spavaldo, va tutto bene e viva la trasparenza, quando invece sei con le pezze al ..... e le stai combinando di tutte i colori, addio trasparenza. L'incoerenza sia comunicativa che di azione della società è davvero imbarazzante. Io non dico che devono annunciare a furor di popolo il nome del socio, ma quantomeno far capire se c'è veramente questa volontà, se ci sono trattative, ecc ecc, invece nulla, nulla cosmico. E sai perché questo?



beh io ho sentito l'altro giorno una dichiarazione di suma sulla Tv ufficiale del Milan dove ha detto che è molto probabile che entro fine giugno ci sia un nuovo socio. quindi x me l'intenzione c'è. il tempo che si sono dati è fine Giugno. vedremo


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> beh io ho sentito l'altro giorno una dichiarazione di suma sulla Tv ufficiale del Milan dove ha detto che è molto probabile che entro fine giugno ci sia un nuovo socio. quindi x me l'intenzione c'è. il tempo che si sono dati è fine Giugno. vedremo



Suma non è la società. La tanto decantata trasparenza doveva venire da fassone (minuscola voluta).


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> al di là della questione socio, nessuna dichiarazione della società in merito alla nostra situazione. Tra una settimana si presentano in Uefa, e nemmeno una che sia una dichiarazione in merito? ma sono seri? ma dov'è finita la trasparenza di cui tanto si inorgoglivano? dov'è finita la chiarezza con i tifosi? la verità è che quando hai 200 mln di motivi per fare lo spavaldo, va tutto bene e viva la trasparenza, quando invece sei con le pezze al ..... e le stai combinando di tutte i colori, addio trasparenza. L'incoerenza sia comunicativa che di azione della società è davvero imbarazzante. Io non dico che devono annunciare a furor di popolo il nome del socio, ma quantomeno far capire se c'è veramente questa volontà, se ci sono trattative, ecc ecc, invece nulla, nulla cosmico. E sai perché questo?



quoto


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suma non è la società. La tanto decantata trasparenza doveva venire da fassone (minuscola voluta).



Suma ha parlato sulla Tv ufficiale del Milan. quindi Suma è la voce ufficiale della società. poi possiamo discutere che non è il miglior modo possibile di comunicare.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2018)

Mi sembrano le pantomime che faceva anche il nano... Vendo o non vendo...


----------



## Cantastorie (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


Ho il serio e terribile dubbio che si voglia andare davanti alla Uefa a giocare alle tre carte.


----------



## kipstar (15 Giugno 2018)

secondo me finché non ci sarà il pronunciamento europeo non si muoverà una foglia.....poi a seconda di quello che viene sentenziato allora ci si muoverà con un ricorso al TAS...... allora in quel frangente magari....qualcosa potrebbe accadere....

Ad oggi E' palese che non si vuole perdere sull'investimento fatto, a rischio non tanto dei ricavi per la partecipazione alla coppa ma dell'onta che costerebbe l'esclusione....ad oggi si rischia fino a questo punto.....in ballo c'è un danno di immagine non da poco....


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Suma ha parlato sulla Tv ufficiale del Milan. quindi Suma è la voce ufficiale della società. poi possiamo discutere che non è il miglior modo possibile di comunicare.



mi dispiace ma non è così. Deve parlare fassone non mandare avanti Suma. Così è troppo facile.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Giugno 2018)

Faranno qualcosa solo in caso di esclusione dalle coppe per presentarsi al Tas con qualche cambiamento in mano, peccato che se l'Uefa ti manda davanti al tribunale difficilmente ci saranno solo sanzioni pecuniarie o di rosa, che il Tas ribalti la sentenza improbabile, che anche qualora lo facesse il danno d'immagine sarebbe pesantissimo, se non lo fa a livello sportivo anche


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Faranno qualcosa solo in caso di esclusione dalle coppe per presentarsi al Tas con qualche cambiamento in mano, peccato che se l'Uefa ti manda davanti al tribunale difficilmente ci saranno solo sanzioni pecuniarie o di rosa, che il Tas ribalti la sentenza improbabile, che anche qualora lo facesse il danno d'immagine sarebbe pesantissimo, se non lo fa a livello sportivo anche



Sì, così poi la stangata diventerà ancora più potente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Aspetto di sentire cosa dirà Fassone quando la UEFA ci stangherà...



che è un complotto, te lo anticipo io


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Giugno 2018)

L’attesa e l’incertezza fanno spazientire. Ma non e’ certo che la situazione attuale sia negativa.
Il fatto che neanche oggi si sia smentita una trattativa mi sembra confermi che questa esiste.
Se la negoziazione non e’ conclusa non capisco cosa dovrebbe dire fassone. Non e’una Questione di trasparenza.
I take over sono sempre soggetti a non disclosure agreements. Fassone non potrebbe dire niente comunque.
Le cose sono due, o questa e’ tutta una messa in scena, o siamo nella fase calda di una trattativa e come giusto che sia nessuno parla


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



comunque dimenticavo una cosa importante, rosso -75 mln. Questo significa che servono altri soldi e non pochi per ripianare il rosso.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non esce nulla neanche oggi inizio ad incavolarmi seriamente



No news ,good news..................


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

Bava alla bocca, verità o bugie, il 19 vediamo cosa ci dice la UEFA.
Di ufficiale c'è che Fassone ha cercato per mesi, per conto di Li, di rifinanziare il deibot Elliot, 
ma non è mai andato in porto.

I tifosi, noi tifosi, siamo stufi di gente che quando va tutto bene è trasparente, quando le cose non vanno bene, sparisce.


----------



## mil77 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace ma non è così. Deve parlare fassone non mandare avanti Suma. Così è troppo facile.


boh x me chi parla è uguale è sempre la società che parla


----------



## Manchester2003!! (15 Giugno 2018)

Clima sereno.............si riferiva al climatizzatore nell'ufficio!!


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Scaroni era nero. "Chiedete all'amministratore Delegato".....mamma mia.
> Arriveremo a maledire il giorno in cui si è insediato Fessone.



Odio Galliani 100/100
Fassone in 10 mesi è però già a 95/100..
personaggio avido di potere ma, rispetto a Galliani, è anche assolutamente incompetente (chiedere all'altra sponda di Milano).
E ricordo ancora i caroselli per lendirette FB contro Pallotta..
Maledetti..


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> già la famosa trasparenza. Eppure nessuna risposta a Report, NYT e compagnia. Niente di niente sul CDA e quello che sta realmente succedendo. Come mai Scaroni incavolato nero? Fessone la sta combinando grossa. La famosa trasparenza è già andata a farsi benedire.



I pezzi di alcuni utenti Twitter si stanno incastrando.
Non capisco solo Fax come faccia ad avere tuttp questo potere.. possibile?


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sono uguali allo schifo che c'era prima questi.
> Uguali.



Chissà come mai sono uguali...


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque dimenticavo una cosa importante, rosso -75 mln. Questo significa che servono altri soldi e non pochi per ripianare il rosso.



Li troverà il cinesino in qualche tombino.. 
oppure li trova a un interesse da strozzinaggio..
No, ma è tutto limpidissimo eh..


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> boh x me chi parla è uguale è sempre la società che parla



credimi, 
non fare questo errore.
Non confondere chi lavora a Milantv come portatore di dichiarazioni della società...
è solo peggio


----------



## Salina (15 Giugno 2018)

Scaroni ha un solo motivo per essere incazzato, ha capito che elliot non puo piu comprare.


----------



## King of the North (15 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non esce nulla neanche oggi inizio ad incavolarmi seriamente



E per quale motivo?
Quando Suning ha acquistato l'inter si è saputo il giorno stesso della firma. Poi se l'inter non fa notizia è un altro discorso.......lo sapremo non prima dell'ufficialità come è giusto che sia quando in ballo ci sono centinaia di milioni di euro.


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> L’attesa e l’incertezza fanno spazientire. Ma non e’ certo che la situazione attuale sia negativa.
> Il fatto che neanche oggi si sia smentita una trattativa mi sembra confermi che questa esiste.
> Se la negoziazione non e’ conclusa non capisco cosa dovrebbe dire fassone. Non e’una Questione di trasparenza.
> I take over sono sempre soggetti a non disclosure agreements. Fassone non potrebbe dire niente comunque.
> Le cose sono due, o questa e’ tutta una messa in scena, o siamo nella fase calda di una trattativa e come giusto che sia nessuno parla


O vi sono accordi di riservatezza che sono vigenti sino alle firme sui contratti. Per il resto, a livello di considerazioni generali, la tua analisi è inappuntabile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> L’attesa e l’incertezza fanno spazientire. Ma non e’ certo che la situazione attuale sia negativa.
> Il fatto che neanche oggi si sia smentita una trattativa mi sembra confermi che questa esiste.
> Se la negoziazione non e’ conclusa non capisco cosa dovrebbe dire fassone. Non e’una Questione di trasparenza.
> I take over sono sempre soggetti a non disclosure agreements. Fassone non potrebbe dire niente comunque.
> Le cose sono due, o questa e’ tutta una messa in scena, o siamo nella fase calda di una trattativa e come giusto che sia nessuno parla





King of the North ha scritto:


> E per quale motivo?
> Quando Suning ha acquistato l'inter si è saputo il giorno stesso della firma. Poi se l'inter non fa notizia è un altro discorso.......lo sapremo non prima dell'ufficialità come è giusto che sia quando in ballo ci sono centinaia di milioni di euro.





Casnop ha scritto:


> O vi sono accordi di riservatezza che sono vigenti sino alle firme sui contratti. Per il resto, a livello di considerazioni generali, la tua analisi è inappuntabile.


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> E per quale motivo?
> Quando Suning ha acquistato l'inter si è saputo il giorno stesso della firma. Poi se l'inter non fa notizia è un altro discorso.......lo sapremo non prima dell'ufficialità come è giusto che sia quando in ballo ci sono centinaia di milioni di euro.


Chi sapeva dei contraenti del signing del 5 agosto 2016 prima del comunicato stampa congiunto Fininvest-Ses? Nessuno. Accadrà anche stavolta. I cinesi sono cortesi, discreti, ma abituati a gestire gli affari come dicono loro. Chi non è d'accordo, può sempre manifestare il suo dissenso. Civilmente, e con un bell'assegno da un miliardo di euro, pagamento a vista. Non si trova nessuno? Un vero peccato.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premium: CDA durato pochissimo. Solo 45 minuti. Sottoscritti i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Ma è impossibile che non si sia parlato del nuovo socio. Il nome non uscirà nemmeno oggi.
> 
> Il bilancio è stato chiuso con un passivo di 75 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



In base ai nomi che circolano,miglioreremo in trasparenza ma nessuna svolta a livello economico.
Gli americani lavorano alla Pallotta che non sarebbe una brutta cosa,ma non ti portano vittorie.
Per me il socio o non esiste oppure é malese.


----------



## Casnop (15 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Scaroni ha un solo motivo per essere incazzato, ha capito che elliot non puo piu comprare.


E che, liquidato Elliott ed intervenuto il nuovo socio, dovrà liberare il suo posto in consiglio di amministrazione. C'est la vie.


----------



## Salina (15 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E che, liquidato Elliott ed intervenuto il nuovo socio, dovrà liberare il suo posto in consiglio di amministrazione. C'est la vie.


Semplice, scaroni e uomo di elliott,cosi devono accontentarsi solo degli interessi.


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2018)

più nel dettaglio, è uomo di B.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2018)

Girano centinaia di milioni di euro e voi chiedete la trasparenza?
Non ci faranno sapere niente fino all'ultimo, e fanno solo bene.


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Scaroni ha un solo motivo per essere incazzato, ha capito che elliot non puo piu comprare.



cioè?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Girano centinaia di milioni di euro e voi chiedete la trasparenza?
> Non ci faranno sapere niente fino all'ultimo, e fanno solo bene.



Proprio perchè girano centinaia di milioni è richiesta chiarezza e trasparenza, sai com'è! E poi domandona: perchè cosa diamine cambierebbe se la trattativa fosse fatta alla luce del sole? Dove per "fatta alla luce del sole" intendo anche solo sapere nomi,cognomi ed attività di colui/coloro che sono in trattativa....nessuno chiede di sapere cifre,numeri,scadenze esatte,chi da le fidejussioni e/o le garanzie bancarie,ecc.Solo chi sia, di grazia, l'uomo che intende entrare nel Milan.Non mi sembra, da tifoso, di chiedere la luna, eh! Solo di sapere il nome, o i nomi...e quindi ritorno alla domanda con cui ho aperto, ovvero che non capisco proprio il motivo di tanta segretezza, manco stessero pianificando di rapinare na' banca.....che sfascio ragazzi


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Domanda: perchè cosa diamine cambierebbe se la trattativa fosse fatta alla luce del sole? Dove per "fatta alla luce del sole" intendo anche solo sapere nomi,cognomi ed attività di colui/coloro che sono in trattativa....nessuno chiede di sapere cifre,numeri,scadenze esatte,chi da le fidejussioni e/o le garanzie bancarie,ecc.Solo chi sia, di grazia, l'uomo che intende entrare nel Milan.Non mi sembra, da tifoso, di chiedere la luna, eh! Solo di sapere il nome, o i nomi...e quindi ritorno alla domanda con cui ho aperto, ovvero che non capisco proprio il motivo di tanta segretezza, manco stessero pianificando di rapinare na' banca.....che sfascio ragazzi



Perdonami ma il commento mi sembra un po’ naive. Tutte le acquisizioni di attività di una certa portata sono soggette a riservatezza e NDAs per svariati motivi. I nomi non si confermano mai fino alle firme.
Poi magari questo e’ tutto un teatrino e stanno facendo finta, questo non lo so, main tutti i take over del mondo ci sono sempre Patti scritti di riservatezza


----------



## danjr (15 Giugno 2018)

Voci messe in giro ad arte per tentare di ammorbidire la UEFA ma non è mai esistito nessun socio di minoranza. Come era impossibile trovarlo ai tempi di Berlusconi, lo sara adesso. Calma, pazienza e aspettare ottobre


----------



## Gekyn (15 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Voci messe in giro ad arte per tentare di ammorbidire la UEFA ma non è mai esistito nessun socio di minoranza. Come era impossibile trovarlo ai tempi di Berlusconi, lo sara adesso. Calma, pazienza e aspettare ottobre



Ma cosa stai dicendo, secondo te mettono in giro voci per ammorbidire la UEFA? Così potranno ottenere il risultato opposto.....
La trattativa esiste, altrimenti avrebbero smentito immediatamente, se poi andrà a buon fine è tutto da vedere...


----------



## nybreath (15 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Voci messe in giro ad arte per tentare di ammorbidire la UEFA ma non è mai esistito nessun socio di minoranza. Come era impossibile trovarlo ai tempi di Berlusconi, lo sara adesso. Calma, pazienza e aspettare ottobre




Che la UEFA prenda una decisione basandosi su rumors giornalistici è davvero impossibile. 




Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè girano centinaia di milioni è richiesta chiarezza e trasparenza, sai com'è! E poi domandona: perchè cosa diamine cambierebbe se la trattativa fosse fatta alla luce del sole? ..




Queste sono parole da tifoso che vuole sapere cosa sta succedendo, come anche io vorrei, ma la verità è che le operazioni di un certo livello tendono a essere segrete, per varie ragioni, immagina che il soggetto intenzionato a comprare sia dichiarato, avrebbe la stampa sotto la porta per mesi, e se poi la trattativa va male ci voglio giustificazioni pubbliche etcetc, invece cosi se non si fa niente semplicemente si dirà che i giornalisti hanno inventato tutto. Purtroppo le cose vanno così.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Giugno 2018)

che trasparenza signori, che trasparenza!!



Siamo finiti dalla padella alla brace.
Che schifo.


----------

